# Shimmery Green Smokey Eyes



## ompietubs (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wanna start of by saying how great this forum is and the make up tutes are AMAZING. It has inspired me to do one too so i hope someone finds my tute as useful as i found all of yours! I think green e/s really brings out the beauty of brown eyes.
I apologise in advance for the bad quality of the pictures, its hard taking photos of urself...ur nose looks so big close up! hehe. anyway, had alot of fun doing it so i hope u all enjoy my tute!

Put on foundation. I use Jane Iredale Mineral M/U. Fill in the eysbrows.






Line upper lashline with a kohl pencil and then smudge using a smudger brush or a q-tip is fine too.











Take MAC Greensmoke and apply to eyelids.






Then take Napoleon Perdis Ultra Pearl e/s in #70 (its like a leafy green colour) and apply over the top of MAC GS up to the crease. 






Apply MAC black tied to outer corner of the eye and along the crease and BLEND BLEND BLEND.











Apply a shimmery silver loose dust e/s (i use Napoleon Perdis loose dust #14 its a silver gold shimmer) starting from inner corner of the eye and sweeping up to the crease. Also apply same e/s to brow to clean up and highlight the area.











Apply white pencil to bottom inner eye (tearline).






Then apply shimmery silver e/s to inner corner and also outer corner of the eyes.











And it kinda looks like this (though the photo is very washed out sorry!).






Apply black eyeliner to top and bottom lashline. I use Shisedo liquid e/l for top and Rimmel Kohl pencil for bottom. Curl them lashes and apply mascara. Instantly opens up those peepers! 






Apply cream blush/tint. my technique is to put three dots of it to the apples of the cheeks and blend in a circular motion upwards. Also apply lipgloss.






Apply loose dust e/s in shimmery silver to bridge of nose and cheekbones (?).






TA-DA! Ready to party now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















See you next time. All comments are welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cutey


----------



## pichima (Sep 7, 2007)

greens really suit you!
thanx for the tut


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! i think green suits all asian ladies eps. those with a tan complexion and people with brown eyes in general really. 

I've also fixed the photos so they are bigger so hopefully its more clearer.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very pretty, I love your lip gloss and the green eyeshadow looks awesome on you......


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2007)

bravo!


----------



## Lizz (Sep 8, 2007)

nice! But the pics are abit blury, can't really see it properly :S


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 8, 2007)

great job! gorgeous hair!


----------



## chazza (Sep 8, 2007)

you should try adjusting the functions on your camera - if u have a "flower" symbol on it it adjusts so upclose details are clearer. (not the expert on the technical details here but you get the idea) you're gorgeous and that look seems like it would be really amazing on you, if i could actually see it properly! ^^


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL, thanks for the tips on camera work Chazza i might try it for my next tutorial! its actually harder than it seems to do tutes with all the camera work, lighting issues etc. so it made me appreciate all the tutes on here that much more!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 8, 2007)

love it....  its sexy and simple at the same time.


----------



## nashoba95 (Sep 8, 2007)

so beautiful!  thanks a bunch for this tutorial!!!!!!!!!!!!  *wink*


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tut, you look fantastic in green.


----------



## nagarpoe (Sep 11, 2007)

what is the brand and name of the lip gloss you have on? it's so pretty


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

So pretty indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful before and after, just beautiful!


----------



## Deena (Sep 12, 2007)

You look gorgeous, thanks for posting!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 12, 2007)

ur stunning!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 13, 2007)

from what i can see, this is such a gorgeous look!
i just hope that the camera had better quality...
nevertheless, it is so beautiful and i love how your eye color pops.
are they your natural eyes?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Sep 13, 2007)

You have amazing skin!!  This is a great tutorial - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tomatina (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ompietubs* 

 
_Thanks for the comments guys! i think green suits all asian ladies eps._

 
not me (i'm japanese) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you're beautiful in green


----------



## gohgoomah (Sep 14, 2007)

wow i never considered green shadow for brown eyes! thanks a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look great!!


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 14, 2007)

thats everyone for ur kind words of encouragement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  from what i can see, this is such a gorgeous look!
i just hope that the camera had better quality...
nevertheless, it is so beautiful and i love how your eye color pops.
are they your natural eyes?  
 
no, i've got brown contacts on. i think contacts makes my eyes look bigger. i'm a real contact lens whore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got them in nearly every colour imaginable!

 Quote:

  what is the brand and name of the lip gloss you have on? it's so pretty  
 
i used Rimmel lip liner in TIRAMISU to line my lips and smudged it with my fingers- i find this method gives a nice natural look that u cant get with lipstick- then applied Rimmel Full Volume lipgloss in CLEAR! really makes dem lips look full! 

 Quote:

  not me (i'm japanese) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
thats a shame green doesnt suit u! i always thought green was such a universal eyeshadow colour.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 14, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## Calhoune (Sep 14, 2007)

On the subject of contacts, do you have the "autumn -something-" like the one with a golden ring around the center?
Because I really want to get some brown contacts because my eyes are pitch BLACK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And so no matter what color I use, they won't pop.

More on the tut: I love it!! I have to get those colors now, you rock those greens. Even though it's blurry, you still see how you're supposed to do it and what the end result will be, so for me it's just fine.
What lipgloss are you using? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, what's the name of the blush and do you use your fingers or a tool to blend it? It always look strange on me :/


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calhoune* 

 
_On the subject of contacts, do you have the "autumn -something-" like the one with a golden ring around the center?
Because I really want to get some brown contacts because my eyes are pitch BLACK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And so no matter what color I use, they won't pop.

More on the tut: I love it!! I have to get those colors now, you rock those greens. Even though it's blurry, you still see how you're supposed to do it and what the end result will be, so for me it's just fine.
What lipgloss are you using? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, what's the name of the blush and do you use your fingers or a tool to blend it? It always look strange on me :/_

 

*Hi Calhoune! what colours have u used so far?  i've got FRESHLOOKS COLOURBLENDS in BROWN on. i found that the autumn one although really nice, was abit fake looking (not that contacts can ever look completely natural!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) i would reccommend violet, grey and green also in the colourblends range because they make the eye pop without it looking so harsh/fake on dark coloured eyes.

*I used Rimmel lipliner in TIRAMISU and Rimmel Full Volume Lipcolour in SIREN (Which is just a clear l/g).

*i used a gel tint called NAPOLEON PERDIS BARELY BLUSING in Barely Rouge and i just blend with my fingers in a semi-circular motion on the apples of my cheeks kinda blending upwards. i know what u mean tho when i first tried it i looked awful! i think the trick is to blend with a quick light hand and always kinda circular, if that makes sense? no need to use a tool! 

hope that helps ya!


----------

